# Tamron 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 Di III VC Review (EOS M and NEX)



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is a new review of the Tamron 18-200 VC for mirrorless bodies. I was pretty impressed with this lens other than the fact that it is a bit on the large side for the tiny bodies it is mounting too. I’ve done both a written review:

http://dustinabbott.net/2014/10/tamron-18-200mm-vc-review/

A video review:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExA7Nlza7Gk 

And a lens image gallery with some samples/full size images for download:

http://dustinabbott.net/2014/10/tamron-18-200vc-lens-gallery/

For those of you with either an M or a NEX, this is a pretty compelling choice because the IQ is very good. It makes for a really convenient all in one package or something to bring along to compliment a more focused DSLR setup (with primes, etc...)



The Moira River by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the review, Dustin! It would be nice to see a comparison versus the EF-M 55-200 if you get the chance. Granted it's not sold natively in the US, but sourcing it from Canada is easy enough. It is interesting how quickly the Tamron gets to f/5.6 (near 50mm) and see how that stacks up against Canon's 55-200. Given how small the EF-M 18-55 is, carrying an extra lens for the M system is not as large a penalty compared to FF.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 10, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Thanks for the review, Dustin! It would be nice to see a comparison versus the EF-M 55-200 if you get the chance. Granted it's not sold natively in the US, but sourcing it from Canada is easy enough. It is interesting how quickly the Tamron gets to f/5.6 (near 50mm) and see how that stacks up against Canon's 55-200. Given how small the EF-M 18-55 is, carrying an extra lens for the M system is not as large a penalty compared to FF.



I tried to get Henry's in Canada to send me one. I have written an article for them before, but they have had a big turnover and the new contact that "my guy" got me never returned my email. I agree completely that this is the logical comparison, though. If status quo ever changes with Henry's I'll definitely do a comparison.


----------

